# Help fishing Simmons and Jekyll island area end of October



## WPrich (Sep 27, 2019)

My mom and I always take a yearly mother-son fishing trip in the fall, usually just get a cabin on west point or oconee and catch crappie. This year we want to try something different so plan on going to the coast to see if we can get some speckled trout, reds, and flounder. Planning to stay in Brunswick, mainly because of the available piers at Simmons and Jekyll where she'll be comfortable fishing from. Once my mom has had some fun I want to get out and do some artificial fishing from the bank, so looking to see if anyone can recommend some places I can bank fish or have a decent amount of shoreline to walk the bank and throw the popping corks/Vudu shrimp and red fish magic spinnerbaits and stuff I've picked up? I've done some research and came up with a few spots mainly around Saint Simmons beaches and Gould's inlet but would like to fish more inshore places if possible and not from the beaches unless that is recommended.

Thanks in advance,
Richard


----------



## BrileyDog (Sep 27, 2019)

If you are going to the pier in Jekyll to fish, try the popping cork and artificials around the rocks in the parking lot and clam creek on the way out to the sound. I have had good luck there with trout and flounder both, and there are many on here that have caught some nice reds in the sound. Good luck to y’all and have fun!!??


----------



## WPrich (Sep 28, 2019)

Thanks Brileydog, don't know how I missed clam creek over there.  I looked at that area on a map and it looks really good we'll definitely be fishing there.


----------



## BrileyDog (Sep 28, 2019)

Don’t forget Tybee Island either!! Check out these, I just got off the beach and the surf fishing was on this morning. Full of nice whiting and pompano!!????


----------



## WPrich (Sep 28, 2019)

Awesome whiting is another species I've read there is a good chance to catch a few down there, thanks for the fishing update!


----------



## charlie81 (Sep 29, 2019)

Not trying to hijack the thread but will small sharks still be around the Jekyll pier in mid oct? My 10yr old nephew told me last night all he wants to do is catch a shark.


----------



## WalkinDead (Sep 29, 2019)

Should be, been catching them every time we go...


----------



## charlie81 (Sep 29, 2019)

Thanks WD. We’ll be down oct 11-13th


----------



## armyvet4583 (Sep 29, 2019)

I've got a 2nd kayak if our schedules line up if you would be interested in that instead of fishing from the bank. Went last week and did alright for a newbie


----------



## WPrich (Oct 3, 2019)

Thanks may take you up on that see how comfortable my mom is with me leaving her on the bank


----------



## boatbuilder (Oct 3, 2019)

I would recomend the beach for fishing have always done a lot better fishing from the beach than from the piers.


----------



## charlie81 (Oct 7, 2019)

The beach near the pier or the front of the island?


----------



## boatbuilder (Oct 7, 2019)

In Front of the islands


----------



## WalkinDead (Oct 8, 2019)

The beach near the pier is productive also.  We have caught quite a few there over the last year.  You can cast out to the channel edge easily.  No chance of breaking them off on the pier pylons and no need for a lift ring net to land them.
If you fish the pier, the white wall on the left hand side of the pier is best during incoming tide and the right hand side of the pier is best for outgoing tide.  On the beach, anywhere to the right of where the path over the wooden bridge ends on the beach is good.


----------

